# Reset IIS 7



## Jon889

Hi again,

I have been playing around with IIS7 and just generally experimenting, but nwo I've fiddled with so much stuff, I'd like to reset the whole thing as it had just been installed. I googled it but it only returned results about INstalling it:upset:. I have no idea how to reset it, so my question is this;
How do I resert IIS 7 back to it's original state?:smile: 

Thanks in advance

Jonathan


----------



## Jon889

Anyone?


----------



## Jon889

Can some please help me I'm getting fed up this now I've been patient, someone on this forum knows the answer but cant be arsed.:upset:


----------



## Inactive

i'd imagine if someone could help they would. that's the whole idea of being a member of a forum like this. we used to have some web server members but i haven't seen them active in quite some time.


----------



## Jon889

I have googled it but all it turned up was things like "I have uninstalled and reinstalled IIS7 now I have another problem" or "I suggest uninstalling and reinstalling IIS7" so none actually says how to actually uninstall it.


----------



## linuxbabu

You can remove IIS from add/remove windows components


----------

